# clicker training in Hull area anybody?



## Andromeda (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm looking for a clicker classes in Hull area. Google didn't help, so maybe anyone knows anything about clicker training classes?


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

Have a look at the APDT website. The list of trainers usually shows which ones use clicker training.


----------



## Andromeda (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks
Unfortunately many of instructors "offers" CT only on the website but doesn't do any ct.
Checked too many times


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

I know of one, and would be happy to recommend them.

Oakwood Canine Services - phone 01482 823555

They have a Clicker class starting soon! I think it's 1.30 on Saturdays.

Naomi x


----------



## Andromeda (Nov 21, 2010)

They stopped doing ct classes more than year ago...

Okay they started it again  
But honestly if I had any an idea what I want to teach my dog I could do it by myself, and also that means that they didn't changed a concept of ct classes. I didn't like the old one either. 

Okay... I know I'm complaining again... sorry I'm only in bad mood.

Thank you


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

There is also a lady called Ruth that does Clicker based training of a more obedience/rally-o type style out towards Brandsburton? Would that help?

Naomi x


----------



## Andromeda (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks I'm just checking her...


----------

